# Did anyone else have a pedophile teacher?



## RMQualtrough (Jan 4, 2022)

I had a teacher with 3 kids and a wife. I had a class with him as a drama teacher, he did an exercise where he made boys sit like girls and girls sit like boys. AKA boys sit cross legged and girls with their legs wide open. He'd then "drop" a pencil and bend down to retrieve it.

We joked about it often, he'd hold a clipboard over his crotch. It was just a joke to us but then he was arrested for child porn on his computer.

Another teacher was let go, he used to ping my best friend's sister's bra strap.

Another teacher was not a pedo but was a porn addict, whenever he put up a projector he'd have teen girl porn on a tab. My friend walked in during break once and he had his hands down his pants with porn on the computer. He quickly pulled his hands out swapped the tab to football and said "Hey Paul, I was just checking out the scores".


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Jan 4, 2022)

(UK) I had a teacher who, a couple of years after my year group left, was accused of molestation but found not guilty. A big deal was made of the toll it took on him, reported in the regional papers. 

Several years after that, he was irrefutably found to have sexually assaulted girls under 16 and it was massive local news. The school had unequivocally supported him during the first incident and this scumbag cast them in an appalling light.

And yes, he truly fitted the category of ‘the teacher most likely to be a paedophile’. He was a vindictive cunt of biblical proportions, to boot.


----------



## financhu (Jan 4, 2022)

Didn't every school have a teacher who was at least _probably_ a pedophile?


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Jan 4, 2022)

No, but one of the female teachers had a short affair with one of the seniors the year after I graduated.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Jan 4, 2022)

My 9th grade algebra teacher was a pedo. In his 50s, never married, no kids as far as I know. Was weird as shit. Used to be a gospel singer who even put out a few albums on one of those vanity labels in the 70s. Liked to always remind us what a good guy and a great Christian he was.

Was always dickish to me and all the other guys. Especially if he knew we had a girlfriend. He kept a camera in his desk and would always make the girls pose for pictures. Kept a big stack of the pictures in his desk. He'd always look for excuses to take the pictures, usually if two girls were wearing a similar piece of clothing he'd make them pose for a photo together.

He'd always tell us about how he owned a cottage in a nearby town and and would spend weekends there. One Saturday night some friends and I snuck onto the school grounds to fuck around on the football field or something and we saw his minivan in the parking lot. Peeking in the window, we saw him sleeping in there. Who knows why. Seems that was the "cottage" where he spent weekends.

Nobody ever believed us when we reported him as a pedo. Doesn't seem like he ever went as far as touching any of the girls or anything involving nudity. A year or so after I graduated, he got fired from the school and was either forced into retirement or just made completely unemployable.

Apparently he'd gotten into the habit of getting the home phone numbers of girls with summer birthdays from the office and was calling them during summer break to "wish them happy birthday" and this creeped quite a few parents out. Someone finally reported him to the superintendent or someone higher, and it turned out the school had been covering for him. They'd received tons of complaints over the years and just tossed them into a box and did nothing. The box was found, things were investigated, and he got the boot real quick, along with some of the office staff who filed away the complaints IIRC. No idea what he's up to now.

Also, in the boys' locker room there was no stall around the toilet. Just the toilet sitting right out in the open, in the middle of the floor, directly in view from the coach's office window. No stalls between the urinals either. The story was that a few years before, there was a pedo gym teacher who removed them so he could try and watch boys shit from his office, and after he got fired, nobody bothered to reinstall them since there was a bigger bathroom right next to the gym we all used anyway.


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Jan 4, 2022)

Some music teacher put a camera in the girls bathroom in the music building. It was a really secluded, single stall bathroom that no one used often anyway. This happened years before I attended school there so I never knew the guy


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jan 4, 2022)

None that were convicted but went to Catholic school. So, yea.


----------



## celebrityskin (Jan 4, 2022)

When I was starting high school (2009ish) there was a PE teacher who’d had an e-relationship with a 16 y.o student. They were exchanging dirty pics and in hers she was wearing a sexy schoolgirl outfit with plaits in her hair and everything. He got fired and some jail time for that


----------



## Mojo Thief (Jan 4, 2022)

I had a teacher in middle school who was a real creeper. He would drop pens around girls who wore skirts and then ask them to pick them up for him - if they said no, he'd bend over pick up his pen, eyes level with their crotches. He got fired after a kid noticed he had porn open on his computer, and then turned the TV that was connected to his computer on. I wasn't there to witness it, but the way I heard it from people who were there he just stood up and left, not even bothering to close out the porn. 

Aside from that, there was one teacher who alleged sexually harassed an older girl I knew, and a dude who alleged porked one of the gym teachers his senior year, but neither of them are reliable narrators, so to speak.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 4, 2022)

A wrestling coach got caught smooching with one of the "manager" girls who do the slave labor for sports teams, and a history teacher had an affair with the cheerleading coach.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Stan Account (Jan 4, 2022)

Short answer: yes.

Long answer: giving any further information such as what he specifically taught and what decade it occurred in would be too much of a power level. Also he never did anything to my classmates and myself at the time, but we learned about it later in the news, like "Holy shit, Mr. Whatshisface!? Didn't he teach [insert course]!!?"


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jan 4, 2022)

> Did anyone else have a pedophile teacher?



Like...teaching you to be a pedophile?


----------



## Xolanite (Jan 4, 2022)

Hopefully, no.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Jan 5, 2022)

My middle school had a teacher who all of the girls openly mocked and warned each other about. Tall, skinny, gangly looking thing that probably inspired third-wave feminists to adopt the phrase "the male gaze". Everyone, including all of the other staff, knew he liked to look down girls' shirts among other creepy shit, but I never heard about anything being done about it. God fucking help you if you were an aryan girl; he'd hover around your desk like a nigger outside of a pawn shop. Speaking of niggers, he exclusively only creeped on white girls.

I just looked up his name and my old school, and he's still teaching the 5th grade, e-begging for donations while the site's bragging that the district has become even more infested with low-income nigglets to the point that they've become the majority. There is no just or loving god. 



> not a pedo





> teen girl porn


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Jan 5, 2022)

Two that I know of.

One was your typical late 20s bored married white lady, only unusual in that she was only going after white guys but then again my school was 90% white. Everybody knew about it, nothing happened to her.

The others was a white guy, older, married, one of the most popular teachers, super fun guy, taught Physics. My senior year, one of the boys turned him in for trying to kiss and fondle him. Then the avalanche came.


----------



## Mr Snek (Jan 5, 2022)

Yeah, had a guy who taught a mix of sports and lower grade math who followed a girl to her part time job and tried to rape her. Luckily her boss came back for something and stopped him. Some people were saying that he'd had a stroke a few weeks earlier and became mentally retarded but I never found out if that part of the story was true, although no one had seen him for about a month before the event.

There was a constant rumor that a female teacher that worked there for 2 years fucked her students too and I had an acquaintance who swore he fucked her in the bathroom after school one day, but I have no idea if that were true or not though.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 5, 2022)

School would be boring without the town rapist.


----------



## Digi Faggot (Jan 5, 2022)

Had a PE teacher from 8th grade I think. She was caught kissing some girl or something, apparently they had been "dating" for a few weeks and texting and stuff. It was after I already left so I just heard about it in the news, she didn't strike me as odd but I guess I didn't pay a whole lot of attention back then. Now in high school? None that I know of, but it wouldn't surprise me as it seems like most teachers for the past decade or so are the "Love is love" types.


----------



## Jimboree (Jan 5, 2022)

There was a dyke pedophile teacher (gym coach) at my high school. Now that's something you don't see every day. She was even married, too. I feel bad for the husband.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Jan 5, 2022)

There might have been a perv at my school after I graduated in the mid-2000's (so minor PL there), since we had a creepy principal that had a bunch of stories and urban legends regarding things he did with girls. The year after I graduated, he resigned and moved to another school and became something different like a coach or something, and the rumor was that he was caught having an affair with one of the students. I don't know how much truism is in that. Another rumor was that he was caught buying barely legal schoolgirl porn at one of the adult video stores, so whilst that ain't a crime in itself, it's just funny if it's true, considering he was forced to resign for apparently doing something with a female student. I dunno the specifics of it, but thats what everyone said.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jan 5, 2022)

I remember two incidents that happened in my school years

Middle School: There was a rumor going on when I was in 7th grade where one of the Math teachers was hitting on one of the bustier chicks in our graduating class, specially when she wore those tops that showed off her cleavage.  I remember the Principle of the school (whom nobody ever saw because the assistant principle took care of almost everything) bringing everyone in our class into the lunch room and stating that "nobody should make anyone feel bad" or something to that effect.  I remember afterwards that one of the kids told everyone that the pervy Math teacher was crying in his car while that announcement was going on.
High School: One of the substitute teachers invited a bunch of people from my graduating class over for a BBQ at his place, which plenty took the offer cause they all thought he was cool.  He got SWIFTLY terminated right after that.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Jan 5, 2022)

I had a really weird experience when I was really young (like 2nd or 3rd grade) that I didn't think about until much later. I don't remember all the details but for some reason the teacher took me out of class into the hall to talk to me about something. The important part is that after the whatever the talk was about and before taking me back to class she gave me a full on the lips kiss. I didn't think about it too much then, but later in life it occurred to me it was really weird.


----------



## WebLurker (Jan 5, 2022)

Music teacher in highschool who groomed and seduced his 15-16 yr old student. Much to the surprise and horror of his wife and kids. He skipped out of town before the cops showed up and I think he married the girl in another state when she turned 18 (I heard rumor she had been pregnant).


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jan 5, 2022)

Once again in Deep Thoughts: OP's barely disguised fetish.


----------



## Julie Newmar (Jan 5, 2022)

Not in school, but a local guitar teacher. Never was caught, don’t know how many victims.

(Minor PL) when I was in 2nd grade I was an at-risk kid. My teacher took me out for the day to get ice cream and go to the mall. She wanted to try on some clothes so she took me into the dressing room with her so as to not leave a little girl unattended. She’s a late-in-life lesbian now and sometimes I wonder.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 5, 2022)

There was a computer teacher at my High School that liked to give the male students shoulder rubs while he helped us, old ex-marine with wireframe glasses. Most of us learned to stop asking questions because we didn't want a massage.

There was a sub, late 20s, hipstery, at my High School that used to show up to parties and hit on the girls. Would have been worth kicking his ass just for the stupid newsboy hat he used to wear.

Now that I think of it there were a couple of teachers in my middle school that quit mid year with no explanation. No rumors I can remember but it makes me wonder.


----------



## SpotOnTheWall (Jan 5, 2022)

Not quite, but we did have a high school civics teacher busted for going to a hotel to screw a senior, and an elementary school music teacher got fired for sexually assaulting some woman.

But according to legend, my freshman math teacher, this 23 year old lady, was known to fuck football team members, so some 16 year olds might have got very lucky


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Jan 5, 2022)

Not that I know of. 

But some of our teachers in high school sure were a bit too casual sometimes. Not in a sexual or flirting way, but one of them really tried to connect with us in a way that most people would find (rightfully) weird. 
Sometimes I still think about her and it makes me feel some kind of way.


----------



## thebananaonion (May 8, 2022)

not a teacher of mine but my school and another one went on a joint trip with each other.



Spoiler: spoilered for size



One of the male teachers from the other school sat with a girl  who was feeling car sickness (common thing teachers do or they bring the kid to the front of the bus to keep an eye on them) I was closer to the front and never saw anything but when we reached our destination i saw her sobbing to a teacher from our school and over heard her saying how he rubbed her upper leg deliboratly.
We were split into predetermined groups each assigned with a teacher and he happened to be my group's teacher (she stayed in the bus as she was too distraught to enjoy the trip.)

saw him 'petting'  shoulders and heads of students when they did something good or just whenever the fuck he wanted too- and yep that included mine. He just told me 'your so bright' as he rubbed my shoulder. nothing much but was creeped out enough that i told the same teacher the other girl (on the bus) did about what he did to me and the other girls, with another one of the girls he also touched.
 For some reason they never pulled the teacher out and gave us a new one so yep, he did it to others again, too. however, by the end of the trip he was also told to find another way home apparently as he was left behind when we all left (I was told by classmates).

girl was off school for a few weeks and when she came back refused to do sports or take lessons with male teachers-so her grades dropped. She was one of the brightest kids in our age group too...

Sorry for the abrupt ending but no idea what happened to him. Cant find him working in any other schools online but also cant find any articles about him in the news. Guess he was never formally charged for anything.


----------



## Freya (May 8, 2022)

4. 

They were all protected by the administrators. I'd like to call the school and chew them out for being sick fuck pedo enablers, but I have no doubt they would call the local police, claim i was making "terroristic threats" and i really don't want my house raided by pigs.

The cops here are in on it too. I  saw a CPS agent tackle a kid to the ground and stick his hand in his pants while a cop looked on and did nothing.

There were several pedo CPS agents that would prowl the school. One of them tried taking a picture of me in the lobby. 

Pedos seek positions of authority in hopes nobody suspects them of anything. People fall for it every time. 

I'm doxing myself by doing this, but this article detailing the chorus teacher  foot fetish must be seen, for the lulz.


> A Wilmington Area High School graduate described in court Monday how her former music teacher would engage her in sessions — or what they playfully called “rehearsals” — when he would tickle her feet.
> She said their meetings at times became like play acting, and he would duct tape her leg to the wall and act like he was a spy. She told about one time when she had bruises on her leg from it.
> “That was one of his favorites,” she said.
> She also said that sometimes, she could feel that he was aroused.





			https://archive.ph/x0wer
		



Yeah my kids are getting homeschooled.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 8, 2022)

Three that got caught in some fashion:

1. Lesbian gym teacher (lol). Was slapped on the wrist and told not to do it again.
2. Gay man. Ended up getting arrested, insisted he was innocent all along. Had dozens of victims, and kids used to joke about how he would grope boys using some thin pretext of helping them.
3. Straight man. Allegations got hushed up, he got promoted and worked in administration until he retired.

The fact that there were so many who got caught, and that 2/3 of them were queers- hoo boy statistics.


----------



## MugolEx (May 8, 2022)

I had a "teacher" known for hitting on girls in his class. I say "teacher" but really he was a wrangler who acted liked a 16 year old (poorly) and ran the remediation class. He would talk to the female students quite often and has been seen with female students alone with him in the back office of the classroom. It was said one time the wrangler and a girl walked out of that back office all sweaty and looking like they have exercised for hours. He was fired but I never found out why but, it's presumed he was shitcanned for being a creep. I don't think he was ever arrested for anything.


----------



## Samir (May 8, 2022)

Back in like 7th grade. The dude was 60 and I question where the school district found him. He'd make female students drop their pencils so he could look down their shirts, he'd try looking up skirts, pretty much every sex pest act imaginable. He was reported more than a few times, but nothing really came of it. I'm pretty sure he still works there.


----------



## SwanSwanson (May 8, 2022)

I kinda felt like my 10th grade health teacher was sort of attracted to me. Maybe I'm misremembering, but I feel like if I hadn't switched schools she would've ended up seducing me.


----------



## Shidoen (May 8, 2022)

The  worst I can remember is one of my high school teachers, world history speicitcally. He shared a students bikini photo and sent it on a Facebook group. Massive creep shit.


----------



## Michael Pemulis (May 8, 2022)

I've definitely had teachers who didn't try to hide the fact that they liked looking at the girls but that was about it. I've never been made aware of anything approaching rape.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (May 8, 2022)

The main school I went to had at least one teacher that got convicted for being a pedo, and several teachers that were probably some degree of pedo.



Spoiler: Moderate PL



The one who got convicted apparently had dolls/mannequins dressed in the school's uniform in his house, along with several hard-drives full of pedo material. The guy turned himself into the police, at least. Worst part was that the school originally lied to us and told us that he left due to "medical reasons".


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 8, 2022)

From my own recollection, no.


----------



## FoolhardStar (May 8, 2022)

A teacher at my middle school was unisex in his creepiness (being overly touchy with students beyond a quick pat or a friendly hug, looking down or up clothing). As far as I'm aware he's still got a stable life, with kids of his own no less, and hasn't been charged with anything. He did get permanent nerve damage from an accident though, so some justice in the world exists.
A guidance counselor in the elementary school had a habit of finding the most innocuous things children did sexual. He was a frequent friend of child lines from how much he liked calling them on kids' families. I heard one story where a boy playing with those giant offbrand lego blocks the wrong way came home to CPS workers at his house, and he'd also tell kids not to hold hands with each other, even if they were siblings. I'd be surprised if he _wasn't_ a pedophile.
An elementary school gym teacher was fired after he did something predatory in the girls' changing rooms. I can't remember exactly what, but it was bad enough that the school body fired him instead of covering for his freak ass, so maybe it's good that I don't remember.


----------



## Grub (May 8, 2022)

This young Asian lady came in to replace one of my elementary school teachers who left after having a mental breakdown. She used to make the whole class line up and give her high fives at the end of the day. Years later I read in the newspaper how she was arrested for having a relationship with a 12 or 13 year old or something.


----------



## Shidoen (May 9, 2022)

Grub said:


> This young Asian lady came in to replace one of my elementary school teachers who left after having a mental breakdown. She used to make the whole class line up and give her high fives at the end of the day. Years later I read in the newspaper how she was arrested for having a relationship with a 12 or 13 year old or something.


----------



## John Titor (May 9, 2022)

Did not have them personally but a friend told me about an incident with a teacher couple who invited a student to their house, got him drunk and molested him. I looked it up and realized, I knew one of them and they used to teach at my old Middle school.
Just recently, the track team coach at my old school was arrested for coercing a student to sleep with him regularly. In the past, a friend of mine got sacked from the track team by the same coach for reasons I won't disclose but ever since news broke about this, he's been feeling quite smug about his downfall.


Red Hood said:


> There was a computer teacher at my High School that liked to give the male students shoulder rubs while he helped us, old ex-marine with wireframe glasses. Most of us learned to stop asking questions because we didn't want a massage.


Is this the guy?


----------



## Open Window Maniac (May 9, 2022)

There was a rumor about how one of the bio teachers at my high school would invite all the seniors to her beach house at the end of the year. Never saw any hard evidence, so I never put any stock in it. The closest real thing for me was the headmaster for a high-end prep school in my neck of the woods got busted for CP back in 2013. Apparently another person in that school's administration just got busted for CP too.


----------



## Carpe Jugulum (May 9, 2022)

I didn’t have one but I went to school with a guy who wanted to be a teacher. He started grooming and abusing straight out of uni and went on 15 years or so. 

May he rot in jail.


----------



## Focken Kiwi (May 9, 2022)

I had a math teacher that was fired years after I graduated because she was sexting a 15 yearish old student.


----------



## Sithis (May 9, 2022)

Sadly I had several. Even more sadly, none of them ever faced any consequences for it and a couple of them actually ended up marrying the girls they groomed.

For one of them it was a 25/15 thing so while it was gross as shit and illegal as hell I at least could wrap my head around why her dumb ass was into him, but another girl that was a couple grades above me was 17 and had been fuckin around with several teachers basically to keep from getting bounced for shitty grades. 

Imagine fucking a middle age math teacher because learning fuckin high school remedial algebra was too hard for you lmao


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (May 9, 2022)

My elementary school principal was always *really* touchy with the boys.  Shoulder rubs and that sort of thing.

He eventually became an administrator I guess, and last I heard he was accused of sexual misconduct with a high schooler but he quit and it was all shoved under the rug.

Besides that, there was one teacher I had who "had a history" from about a decade before I had him.  Apparently he started dating a student as soon as she graduated, and they ended up getting married.  It was pretty controversial at the time, but by the time I had him as a teacher nobody cared.

The other one I never had, but he started dating a student her senior year and they managed to keep it hush hush until she graduated.  He never got into any trouble because I guess her parents were cool with it?  They broke up her second year of college though.

Besides that, I had a teacher that liked to feel up my arms my senior year.  She tried to get me to date her daughter though so I'm not really sure anymore what was up with her.


----------



## Clown Balls (May 9, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> I kinda felt like my 10th grade health teacher was sort of attracted to me. Maybe I'm misremembering, but I feel like if I hadn't switched schools she would've ended up seducing me.



Same here but it was in seventh grade. This teacher always used to single me out and try to strike up a convo with me and only me. It got to the point where the other kids noticed and would laugh at me over it. Then one day some kid in the class asked straight out "Mrs. Evans* do you have a crush on Jason*?" She pulled a silly face and answered "Maybe I do!"

I really can't say for sure if she really was a pest or if I was just imagining things and having bad social skills. Maybe she really was just joking around and that bad gut feeling was all in my mind. I was twelve after all. All I know for sure is that it used to creep me out _and _make me angry every time I had to go to that class...absolutely dreaded being anywhere near her.

*fake names of course


----------



## BiggerChungus (May 9, 2022)

Had a female substitute teacher who showed up a lot for a month or so, then never again. Turns out she'd been having sex with a 15 y/o student.


----------



## Freya (May 19, 2022)

Freya said:


> 4.
> 
> They were all protected by the administrators. I'd like to call the school and chew them out for being sick fuck pedo enablers, but I have no doubt they would call the local police, claim i was making "terroristic threats" and i really don't want my house raided by pigs.
> 
> ...


There was another one. Just in the week after i made this post. Nobody probably cares but LOL


			https://triblive.com/local/regional/wilmington-area-high-school-music-teacher-accused-of-inappropriate-relationship-with-student/


----------



## ChikoForce (May 19, 2022)

No, but my mother did. He'd drop students' pencils and pens on the floor, and when they'd bend down to pick them up, he'd look up their skirts. He'd also bend down and look at them under the table. Creepy shit.


----------



## young chestnut (May 20, 2022)

In middle school there was a sub in the computer lab who would rub athletic boys' shoulders while she helped them. She was very bizarre but her son went to the school too and was in the same grade so maybe it was more maternal than sexual. I have no idea. But her son was also extremely weird like her and not remotely athletic.

A year after I left the principal of that same school got busted coercing blowjobs from one of the only black kids at the school. The kid's family didn't think anyone would believe them so they sent him in with a tape recorder. Poor kid.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 20, 2022)

Pretty sure we all did. How do you think we ended up here?


----------



## Catto Gatto (May 20, 2022)

Had a substitute teacher in middle school that happened to be the principal’s son. He was young and relatively attractive but I always got the vibe that something was “off” about him. Turns out he’d been date raping female students for years, and was finally caught and arrested by the time I was in college.

Then, while he was supposed to be on house arrest and nowhere near any schools, a townie cop “employed” him paint the lines on the middle school field. In a twist of irony, this same cop had been my DARE teacher. This was the same guy who warned us of the dangers of strangers.


----------



## Latvophile (May 20, 2022)

I'm fairly certain that one of the teachers back when I was about 9 had a thing for me, she'd often spoil me and give me a lot of attention compared to the others for what seemed like no apparent reason. Even long after I was out of her class she still liked to talk to me pretty casually/affectionately and gaze in my direction if that makes sense.

My parents never liked her, they thought she was a whore, but I really loved her (pretty sure she's divorced now too... heh~) because she gave me lots of attention and I thought she was really pretty... fuck, maybe I was sorta groomed, then... though for some reason for a while I kept acting like a tsundere...

(minor PL, I went to a special needs school and it covered both primary and secondary years, the primary sector was in a different bit though, but the secondary side's facilities were occasionally used by them)


----------



## Perun (May 22, 2022)

Went to a catholic girl's school. No confirmed pedos but there were always rumors about the P.E teachers being either pedos if male or lesbians if female so they never lasted long. The principal made an announcement about the kind of underwear the girls are wearing tho, said thongs/g-strings were not allowed and they will start checking. The uniform skirts were pretty long so I don't know how he knew what everyone was wearing. There was a lot of outraged parents and we got a female principal not long after.


----------



## Vect (May 22, 2022)

We went on an exchange trip to Beijing to be re-educ-improve our Mandarin and it was a range of age groups, some of us were no older than 6. The teacher of the first class that I arrived slightly late in was textbook pedo - speech impediment, balding, skinny, face like a grinning rodent. He touched me on the arm when I introduced myself and said "I know!" like I'd told him I'd made him cookies or something - and the look from _everybody_ in the room made it undeniable. During the break he had the 6 year old on his lap, dangling him and asking him if he liked football. We all just laughed and cringed when we were out of earshot.

We all knew. We didn't care. I think it was a bit of a shock that he was so cartoonishly obvious. Thankfully there were parents on trip and the younger kids were reshuffled out of his class. It's a shame because he was actually a very good Mandarin teacher.


----------



## I am Fried Egg (May 22, 2022)

I had this sub in high school who just got like, really emotionally close to some of the guys. She was some Chinese chick who left her engineering job after her husband left her right after having a baby, all within the year. Understandably, the lady was a mess. She'd have a lot of one on one talks with people who were doing poorly in the class, and being an emotionally unstable Chinese former engineer, her standards were a bit more than what people were used to. Anyways, after a while in a one on one, she'd just start talking about how lonely she was, how much she wanted a man, sort of flirting like someone who never dated before an arranged marriage. At times she'd bring in extra home made food to share, and would sit an inch or two away when eating. I'm not sure if anything ever happened with her, but a fairly young attention starved woman could for sure find some around horny awkward high school boys. It was sad really. I think her mistake was not doing that a community college or something where they're likely to be of age. Maybe not a standard pedo, or pedo at all, but wait until your at least 40 to go after someone half your age.


----------



## Johnny Salami (May 22, 2022)

Years later I found out a female teacher had a few relationships with some female students. I only know because my high school math teacher ended up being my coworker later on and he had no problem spilling the beans. Also she just moved out of state and was "let go" during her sabbatical without facing justice.


----------



## PaleTay (May 23, 2022)

There was a teacher who always massaged the shoulders of female students in middle school, another teacher popped a boner while teaching girl's gym and the guys all noticed.

There was one teacher in elementary school who probably wasn't a pedo, but she made me super uncomfortable because she'd always wear low cut tops and lean over to talk to students and you could see her wrinkly breasts.

In kindergarten, we went to the pool and I didn't want to change with the adult volunteer watching so I went behind the shower curtain and she kept ripping it open as a "joke".


----------



## Some Badger (May 23, 2022)

Can’t confirm 100% but I have reasons to believe I was the grooming target for an admissions counselor.

I remember this one guy who worked admissions at this private school I attended for a semester back when I was in high school who was weirdly nice to me, so nice in fact that he drove an hour just to grab lunch with my mom and I at a diner we used to frequent before the start of the school year. Two months into the semester I was beginning to get creeped out by all the attention he seemed to show me and how frequently we seemed to run into each other on school grounds. He would also address me specifically and only me even if I was talking with classmates. There was at least one occasion where he gave me candy from the bowl in the main office desk.

One day I was in a bad mood and I snubbed him in that bratty teenager way. After that, he stopped running into me and greeted me coldly whenever he did. I guess he was expecting an apology, I dunno. Regardless, I transferred out of that school for unrelated reasons and was back in public school by December.

Again, not trying to drag this guy’s name through the mud because I don’t actually know if he was a kid diddler to not, but the way I was treated by this guy was far too strange to be written off as overtly friendly.


----------



## Bassomatic (May 23, 2022)

I don't want to drop his name, because PL shit.. also this is kinda sad for reasons I'm more worried about people doxing me than listing a gross teacher. Before I go on sink that in.

So, there was a math teacher in my middle school who always rubbed backs of girls and we all called him a slang term for chomo. Now long story short I was friends with a few girls than and while its gross you are doing algebra and some 50+ dude is rubbing your shoulders... it's not rape. I'm not trying to justify the dude.

IT apparently never got more than just hugs/rubs etc. Even if he was not being a perv you can't hug or rub leg of a 12 year old girl with out knowing more. 

Now to other side of coin. 7th grade basso teacher was a hyper sweetie, we bonded AF me being best student (not trying to brag just setting things) she was right out college etc. I fucking LOVE baseball, she was huge into it we had 100+ baseball jokes between us. 

One time she told me how she blew her knee out as a girl slid into her playing soft ball with cleats, she needed surgery ruined her future.  Now she put her hand on her knee, BRO this was a 26 (ish) woman putting her hand on a girls fresh skin. NGL nutted my self.. ok not literally. But that was super inna pro pro. To do to a 12ish year old boy.


----------



## Vingle (May 23, 2022)

Bassomatic said:


> you are doing algebra and some 50+ dude is rubbing your shoulders... it's not rape


I know what you mean, it counts as sexual harassment when it happens more than one time. People often get rape and sexual harassment confused, and the woke crowd likes to whine that everything is rape.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 23, 2022)

One of the male 5th grade teachers in my elementary school was what you can see in your mind's eye as the stereotypical middle-aged, overweight, pedo. It was so ridiculous, looking back on it, you'd swear he was a cartoon of a pedo. He got kicked out of the school.

One of the social studies teachers in my junior high was fired under mysterious circumstances mid-year. The rumor was that he raped some girl in his class after school and somehow it was discovered. Firing a teacher mid-year is so rare, I think it was probably true.

We had one coach for the boys sports who just happened to always walk through the locker room when everyone was most likely to be naked/changing into their jock. He was some ginger freak. He was widely known as the "pecker checker".

I actually encountered a student-teacher that I really wish I had taken up on her offer. One bit of context, I was well known as the IT guy for my class. Anyone, student or teacher, had an IT problem, I could usually solve it. She was 19 or 20, at one of the local universities working towards her bachelor's in education. I was 15, almost 16, and I thought she was damn cute. I made a point of telling her on her last day how much I enjoyed her class and that I was sure she was going to be a great teacher in the future. I guess I must have touched on something. I had gym next period, so I changed into my gym clothes, and we were playing volleyball when I suddenly catch a glimpse of her out of the corner of my eye. Everyone in the gym sorta stopped what they were doing because teachers never came into the gym once the period got started and just watched things unfold. She walks over to me, and hands me a post-it. It has a phone number on it I didn't recognize. She said she was having terrible computer problems and when I had some spare time, to give her a call, so I could come over and work on it. She flashed a great smile as she finished talking. She walked out of the gym. I never saw her again. As a nerdy teenage boy, I was too much of a chicken shit at that time to take her up on her offer. I really wish I had. One of those regrets you take to the grave.


----------



## reinhardheydrich (May 24, 2022)

Teacher got fired my freshman year. Apparently, word around the school was that he was intimate with one guy who was like.. 17? Think that he would give the dude a beej after school regularly and word got out that he was doing so. It was swept under the rug. I still check the sex offender registry to see if he ever makes it on.


----------



## Ma_Hooty (May 24, 2022)

Not that I can recall (I pretty much mind-dumped everything that happened in school after graduating), but an elementary school teacher and her son were murdered by her husband. She was the kind of teacher where every kid wanted to be in her class and I was lucky enough to have been taught by her.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (May 24, 2022)

Unconfirmed, but there was a pretty strong rumor that the vo-tech principal at my high school was fucking more than a few of my female classmates in his office ...


----------



## glicko45 (May 25, 2022)

When i was in middle school there were some rumors that went around that one of the math teachers was a pedophile and askerd nudes from students. Now, i was pretty skeptical about these rumors until one of the student came forward with with evidence of him asking for nudes and the school confirmed these claims by cross checking the number on the screenshot with the number that was on record under the teachers name. after i left middle school and started high school my cousin (who just started middle school) was telling me how the teacher was found dead in the school storage room and apparently hung himself. The incident was fairly contained only a small local newspaper covered the story for about 3 days and the rest was history.


----------



## nekrataal (May 25, 2022)

I had one, she was a fat ass latina who’d fuck with students and she wound up getting pregnant from one of them.


----------

